# jarred salmon eggs



## steelstalker (Nov 29, 2013)

i was wondering if anyone has had any success using jarred salmon eggs? i have a jar of pautzke yellow jackets,and a jar of orange deluxe.i was going to tie some sacs with them,but thought i would get some input first, i have no fresh eggs, the only other option for me is jig and maggot or wax worm i hear guys saying they are using brown trout spawn,where is that coming from? any help appreciated,thanks


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

There is a guy on ebay from imlay mi that sells 4 oz jars of eggs in red, orange, sticky coho, and natural colors that I've used the past 2 years and I've had success with them. $4.99 a jar and u can get about 20-25 sacs out of a jar depending on size of sacs. I get 3 or 4 jars at beginning of season and lasts me all year. They keep in fridge up to 6 months. Worth taking a look at


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelstalker (Nov 29, 2013)

thanks erieangler ill check it out


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I have some of the eggs from ebay too. If you can get over to the bait shop in Vermilion the guy there sells fresh river cured eggs in jars. Probably worth a call first to make sure he has some. Its a long drive for me but you probably arent far from there are you ?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

What's your definition of "fresh". I pulled some frozen eggs out of my freezer.steelhead eggs looked and smelled ok... Salmon eggs looked not so fresh. Maybe this is y I'm struggling. Don't know,inexperienced steelheader.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ballast said:


> What's your definition of "fresh". I pulled some frozen eggs out of my freezer.steelhead eggs looked and smelled ok... Salmon eggs looked not so fresh. Maybe this is y I'm struggling. Don't know,inexperienced steelheader.




Fresh as in harvested and river cured recently I believe.


----------



## steelstalker (Nov 29, 2013)

thanks yonderfishin,vermillion is a 140 mile round trip for me from akron.please explain what river cured eggs are? i only ever heard of chemically cureing them/w borax or the comercial products,fire cure, atlas ,etc.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I think my eggs are "bunk" last years catch, I'm now in search of 2013 ny brown trout potsski fire brine, stripper thong pink!!!! I just came home reeking of skunk again. I was prepared for the constant changing conditions which factored in last trip failure. I know fish are holding where I'm at and noda.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

steelstalker said:


> thanks yonderfishin,vermillion is a 140 mile round trip for me from akron.please explain what river cured eggs are? i only ever heard of chemically cureing them/w borax or the comercial products,fire cure, atlas ,etc.


I dont know as much about it as many others do but river cured eggs is a term used for eggs that have been put in just plain cold river water for a certain amount of time , the river water toughens them up nice so they dont pop easy when tying up spawn sacs but are completely natural and touched/processed as little as possible , more like eggs that were dropped naturally by a fish in the river. From what I have been told they can still be cured with egg cure if you want to but just depends on what you prefer I guess. They also can be frozen and thawed ok.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

River cure just means they were rinsed a couple of times with river water. Eggs have bacteria on them and the water rinses that away. Bottled water or even water from the sink does the same thing.

I've caught steelhead on stinky gooey freezer burnt eggs that were 2 years old. They hit anything. Don't let your confidence leave thinking that you have bad eggs. 

The only eggs I don't use are the ones that were river cured or not cured at all and they literally smell like a garbage can. All the rest will fish IMO.


----------

